# MOVED: Non-standard PCL generated by Canon iR-ADV C5235/5240 printer driver



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Technical Support.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16818.0


----------

